# Rear mount Pushers/Pull Plows for tractors



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

How about some photos of tractor rear mounted pushers or pull plows on tractors? Anyone set one up on a backhoe?


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 7'-11' extendable pull plow on my new holland. You can check it out in my profile.
Or u can go to www.ssta.info


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Here's 12407Dave's John Deere 7130 with an HLA SnoWing and a big Ebling on the back. This combination is perhaps my all time favorite.











When on Plowsite, this gentlemen is the username JD Dave, whom we thank for the videos.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ProSeasons;1099656 said:


> Here's 12407Dave's John Deere 7130 with an HLA SnoWing and a big Ebling on the back. This combination is perhaps my all time favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow no one's called me a gentlemen before. LOL


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's a few pics of our JD 6330 with a Daniels 16' wing plow and Ebling 16'.


----------

